# your detailing year in pictures..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bit of 'friday fun' guys, and as 2012 is drawing to a close. feel free to post some of your favourite pictures of this year (your car or cars you've detailed) NO paid details / pro detailers please. max of five i reckon :thumb:
i'll start 



























pic taken by a friend thats a dab-hand with cameras

only a quick wash on this fiesta for a mate that was over this way from Wales..



















your turn :thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

that bottom one isnt at newport imports is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Tank. said:


> that bottom one isnt at newport imports is it?


sure is


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love my car, Merry Christmas 🎄🎅


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love it too :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Merry Xmas


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

My old shed


















Brothers Beemer..










Marks concourse winning FRS










Marks RS2K:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Baring in mind I had about 3 products at the start of the year and look what I've got all because of you lot! Lol








Plus various 5l containers and a couple of things I've bought since the photo. Any way here's what I've been up to...
My baby scoob


















The old fella's truck.









Merry Christmas everyone. 
:wave:

Actually theres quite q bit not in that photo. I'll edit tomorrow


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Previously (now scrapped, selling cars is too much hassle ):



















currently... (meh, getting a E class next year :argie










and a dripping wet ML for good measure:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> My old shed


you _need_ to enter this in the WaxStock show & shine next year :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ah cheers Kev kind of u to say so

Dunno if its worthy tho!there were some belters there from what i saw in the pics!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well-worthy contender i'd say :thumb:


----------



## Split-Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

Did my sister Lupo this week!

















And my old VW Van!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nick3814 said:


> I love my car, Merry Christmas 🎄🎅


I bet you do i love it too:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keep 'em coming chaps :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, where to start....middle(ish) of the year actually. First try of AB's new sealant 'The Abyss':










Followed by these oddly enchanting lines on my friends Kia:










And from back in February, getting my hands on this mental motor:









Got lots of beading shots that sum up my year detailing wise, but we're all used to beading shots


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cool thread! Fantastic cars and pics guys! Keep them coming! :thumb:

I'm going to have to put some pics together now!


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

My year has been quite revealing, with some interesting experiments too. 
I know, I've added 6 photos :doublesho

This first photo shows the fantastic flake-pop that a hybrid 50/50 mix of Wet 
Glaze 2 and Serious Performance Liquid Sealant produced on my car... :thumb:









For this car's complete 2012 cleaning history, start here. Don't let the thread title
put you off, the canny peepz see it as the labour saving advice thread.

Then it was off to Cumbria to work on this for the Heaves Hotel RS meet...









Later in the year it was the turn of its stable mate (pic taken last year as
this year's crop were a bit rubbish)...









For the almost inevitable requesters, more pics here...

Another car I do some work on, twice a year this farm workhorse gets a bit
of TLC for its owner, who is just glimpsed polishing the glass...









Having had a flake-pop shot, here's the obligatory beading one - on the same 
Merc C class - this is FK sealant topped with FK pink wax...









...and on my return home, this is my car wearing its winter prep coat...









With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great thread, far more cool old skool stuff on here than I had expected, keep it coming


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

So my year started on a high like this 








Then I got my hands on a mates Vxr again















Then a little clio I done for a friend








Then finished off with a awesome birthday cake from swmbo








So that's my year in brief 
Merry Xmas everyone and happy new year


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres my year from the first car being my mx5, first go with the DA and CCC's Ceramishield










Second car i did was the brother in laws lovely little mr2










Next up in the summer after some recent paintwork was the other halfs astra coupe










The it was the turn of a friends high mileage mini cooper:wave:










And most recently another friends BMW MZ4










Hope you all like and i'm off to do another astra today with some products Jay from Bouncers has asked me to test:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

free photo hosting


online photo storage


host images


online photo sharing


host images


picture hosting


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Not done a massive amount of detailing but these are the cars i have done 

The good old workhorse










The toy










The brother in laws toy


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

well heres mine

first up : back from the dead










second has to be this qashqai










a wee juke










370z oooooh










another qashqai










and a quicky of my car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cdo1uk - can you edit your post down to 5 pics only please, as i mentioned that as a fair maximum in my first post, thats just too many for a thread like this tbh..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

some cracking pics so far guys :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> My year has been quite revealing, with some interesting experiments too.
> I know, I've added 6 photos :doublesho
> ...


Steve you never told me about the Mexico stunning example


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Derek,


Derekh929 said:


> Steve you never told me about the Mexico stunning example


Oh the red RS2K? Well, that was another restored from the dead car, that's
almost died twice since. The major detail was done last year and it was jolly
hard work! For example I had to deal with steel sintered into the _inside_ of 
the glass - in fact, the owner, who's far more nimble than I, had the dubious
pleasure of treating inside the rear window.

Here's another pic taken mid 2nd detail...










After it's initial repaint, the car went for its mechanics and electrics to be 
completed. However, the promised time of 2 to 3 weeks turned into nigh on
8 months, with fairly obvious consequences for the new paint, hence the 
nightmare detail. Its engine died for the 2nd time, 3 days after completion.

I always much prefer working on the blue RS; that comes up better than new!
It's also done more to help me "educate" its owner on paint upkeep... 

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Nick,


nick3814 said:


>


I'd not willingly swap the Aston Martin looks on the rear end of my Laguna
Coupe, but seeing as they're no longer available in the UK, I'd happily settle
for this as my second choice. I bet there's some fun in driving that, as well 
as the stunning looks.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My wife changed her car this year, so I thought it was as good as time as any to do my very first FULL detail



















This culminated in me winning this - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-august-winner.html which I was both very surprised and proud of!

Detail here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

As my Audi A4 had just turned three years old, I thought it would be a good idea to treat it to a full detail also



















Detail here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

Third detail was a full winter detail on the wife's Abarth 500 with the AF Tough Prep / Tough Coat combo (which will be staying on after the winter)



















Detail here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285118

2013? Hopefully a new car to replace the Audi.

One thing the new car will not be and thats white. Going to go for a red or black next time!  

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a prosperous 2013 

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv done a little bit of detailing this year, cant wait for next year 

Heres a few:

The mothers car


















Dads work car








My old car









My new car









And a few mates cars:


















My first headlight restoration


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Not cleaned one car this year, and looking through this thread really make me want to do something nice :thumb: So good work here guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry to put a spanner in the works guys, but i set a five pic per post to keep this thread 'tidy'. can we all follow it please. thanks


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> sorry to put a spanner in the works guys, but i set a five pic per post to keep this thread 'tidy'. can we all follow it please. thanks


Haha my bad didn't read that bit


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Starting off with my Evo, this was one of the few times it got any attention as it's been off the road most of the year:









My brothers 370Z was the only other decent car I detailed in 2012:









The toughest and biggest job I did was a Ford Transit van. It had a few recently repainted panels so they looked great but the rest of paintwork was very faded so the majority of the van had to be polished, here's a 50/50:









The seats were also wet vac'd, here's a 50/50:









It wasn't actually finished yet here, still needed to dress the trim, tyres etc, I had just finished all the work on the paintwork though so I had to get a few pics before it went too dark, I was absolutely cream crackered when I finished:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> Oh the red RS2K? Well, that was another restored from the dead car, that's
> almost died twice since. The major detail was done last year and it was jolly
> ...


Thanks Steve a proper rear drive fun motor well nice:thumb:
Worth the hard work for sure I say that as I get the pleasure at looking at it


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> cdo1uk - can you edit your post down to 5 pics only please, as i mentioned that as a fair maximum in my first post, thats just too many for a thread like this tbh..


Yeah sorry... just saw that.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cdo1uk said:


> Yeah sorry... just saw that.


no probs, i put a limit incase anyone decided to post hundreds lol..


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I done more cars than I realized this year 
Here are my favorite 5...

Golf VR6 Highline









Mk4 'Bolf'









Slammed Fiesta. Doing this again for the show season next year,









My Bora









And the most rewarding one... An Astra Estate. Super rough paint with no shine at all.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I like that bora a lot!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

As was collected,not yet detailed. Just with the winter mats fitted. Not too shabby for a dealer prep.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow; 2012 has been busier than I thought. I'll try to keep this limited... Kev, I have included one cheeky extra... but it's not a car.

So, 2012 for me:

Mini (now gone) 










Mini's Replacement (God it was hot that day!! Remember when the sun came out??):










Most of 2012... Rain, rain, rain:










95% of the time my car has looked like one of these:









Wheels off = best









As a cheeky extra....Weber-Fun:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Returning the Gloss to a 996 Turbo










and after










original LHD 964RS










RS4 Avant, heavily modified sleeper










Something a bit special


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i still have lots of pics of the juke-r from our visit craig , what a great car that was , shame we never got to test drive it


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Juke R is my favourite


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

did you see my thread about our visit to see the juke-r ? , plenty of great pics

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250640


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

nick3814 said:


> I love my car, Merry Christmas &#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57221;


Not surprising you love your car, looks b****y beautiful to me, love grey cars:thumb:

Kev


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres five from me

all these were enjoyable for differing reasons

got some nice ones lined up for next year already

audi a5










911 carrera










s type jaguar










seat ibiza fr










tigra convertable


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^^^wow!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Love that last pic Steve... think you've posted it before? Or I may have seen a similar one.

Looks like a lovely building too with all the exposed beams - right up mu street that.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Some great cars people have worked on this year. Enjoyed taking a look through this thread :thread:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

My five














































Wish they would be more


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> heres five from me
> 
> all these were enjoyable for differing reasons
> 
> ...


Simply Stunning Reflections Steve:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Few pics of my escort. Still all original paint work apart from rear bumper.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rayner said:


> Love that last pic Steve... think you've posted it before? Or I may have seen a similar one.
> 
> Looks like a lovely building too with all the exposed beams - right up mu street that.


the last pics was a tigra
heres the front of the ibiza fr ,very similar pictures


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Been a quiet year for detailing to be honest, the weather doesn't help!! 

My 924 looking a hell of a lot better than when I bought it. Now gone to a new home. :thumb:










My new Noddy KA.










The boss' wife's S3 after an enhancement detail.










My old man's 9 year old Primera after a much needed detail.










And last but not least.. My toy with a bit of flake pop and sporting a cool sticker.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

SWMBO's Alfa gets some love...










Mate's Boxster gets some well needed love...

Before:









After:









My car...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

five pictures per post please - have said it a couple of times now 

thanks..

cheers for the sarcasm in the edit - merry christmas too


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Few pics of my escort. Still all original paint work apart from rear bumper.
> 
> http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx242/Andyb0127/cba74983.jpg[/I][/quote]
> 
> colour match on that rear bumper is horrendous who painted that ? lol just messing thats exceptionally clean for an escort of that vintage !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> colour match on that rear bumper is horrendous who painted that ? lol just messing thats exceptionally clean for an escort of that vintage !


Stevie wonder colour match mate lol. Thanks mate, probably makes a change to see one that's standard everyone i see has been modded in some way, either that or I'm getting to old for all that lol.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> five pictures per post please - have said it a couple of times now
> 
> thanks..
> 
> cheers for the sarcasm in the edit - merry christmas too


No sarcasm intended Kev, it was a genuine gesture of good will. Cheers.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Stevie wonder colour match mate lol. Thanks mate, probably makes a change to see one that's standard everyone i see has been modded in some way, either that or I'm getting to old for all that lol.


Makes a change to see one at all , lots of those were knackered when I worked at fords and that was about 7 years ago ! My mate had a gti that was a nice car back then


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

i started the year like this (missing a bottle of fairy)








now have 4 draws full of detailing and cleaning gear + 3 5ltr containers of 
G101, tardis and car shampoo.








started the year cleaning this








some nice beading








sadly my dad passed away, so i'm now looking after this for him








type r's very swirling needs some correction work which i may a


----------

